# Rethinking Light Force Mobility



## Kirkhill (24 Sep 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wObBrd9wB6M

http://zapata-racing.com/uncategorized-en/the-new-invention-zr-flyboard-air/

http://www.digitaltrends.com/dt-daily/hoax-or-breakthrough-flyboard-air-videos-stun-the-internet/


----------



## a_majoor (27 Sep 2016)

An interesting concept, especially since they have finally built something which seems to work, unlike various US Army experimental devices dating back to the 1960's.

In terms of how much of a game changer this can be, I'll have to say I'm not sure. Totally airmobile infantry like this would suffer many of the same disadvantages of parachute inserted Airborne Infantry, since they won't be able to carry a great deal with them. OTOH, if each infantryman had a very powerful weapons system, then you might see something like "Buck Rogers in the 25th century". While this sounds like a joke, remember the conception in the comic strip was the American's could cover ground using "anti gravity" belts and had powerful hand held ray guns capable of cutting through tanks and so on.

Since powerful weapons like that are not here yet, I might suggest teaming this idea with one I posed on another thread. The USMC is experimenting with semi autonomous drones capable of orbiting overhead to provide ISR, coms and fire support using a variety of lightweight weapons (things like the "Pike" missile, essentially a M-203 warhead mounted on a small missile to give it range of @ 1.6km): http://www.nextbigfuture.com/2016/09/autonomous-drones-swarms-of-10-40.html. Other weapons like Mini Spike are also possible contenders.

This is where the real change will occur, in my opinion. Swarms of small drones will provide the sort of ISR, comms and fire support currently provided by artillery, signals units and helicopter scouts and gunships. Rather than shipping a 1500 man battlegroup to provide all these services, seacans full of drones could provide an Infantry battalion with a similar capability within the range of the "cloud" of drones overhead. The shrinking logistical demands make getting a force package in place that much easier as well, in terms of strategic transport.

Where I will disagree with Chris is what size range of vehicle is most suitable. Much like the ATV vs MTV conundrum, larger air vehicles like the DARPA ARES will allow the carriage of much more capable systems like Hellfire ATGMs or 70mm Hydra rocket pods, as well as moving troops and logistics supplies around the battlefield in significant numbers. Larger vehicles can also carry more fuel, so they can have a much larger radius of action as well.


----------



## Lumber (27 Sep 2016)

I like the idea of a swarm full of small, semi-expendable drones supporting a contingent of ground forces, providing ISR and medium calibre fire support.

HOWEVER, I can see there being a lot of fear about leaving shot-down drones and all their munitions lying around after a battle.


----------



## Kirkhill (27 Sep 2016)

Personally I think that these toys might have more value with the pioneers and mobility troop.  Another early adopter could also be the RCN. 

My first inclination would be to marry the hoverboard up to to this:







Then it becomes images of gun runs, alpine troops hauling guns up cliffs, zip lines.

And as for the RCN.  Ship to ship hopping.  Don't need helos.  Don't need boats.


----------



## MilEME09 (28 Sep 2016)

Lumber said:
			
		

> I like the idea of a swarm full of small, semi-expendable drones supporting a contingent of ground forces, providing ISR and medium calibre fire support.
> 
> HOWEVER, I can see there being a lot of fear about leaving shot-down drones and all their munitions lying around after a battle.



I think I fear more is the Electronic warfare element, and OPFOR trying to hack and take over the drones, cases have been reported in Ukraine of drones being hacked and then used to spot arty.


----------



## a_majoor (17 Oct 2016)

More on the ARES program. The idea seems quite clever and a useful supplement to transport helicopters, as well as getting support down to smaller and more widely distributed sub units. 

http://www.nextbigfuture.com/2016/10/unmanned-flying-drone-will-deliver-up.html



> *Unmanned flying drone will deliver up to 3000 pounds of on demand supplies at 300 mph to combat squads sending requests by cellphone*
> 
> The DARPA Aerial Reconfigurable Embedded System (ARES) is being built by prime contractor Lockheed Martin’s famed Skunk Works with Piasecki Aircraft under a $77 million DARPA contract. Lockheed is providing the software, Piasecki the hardware.
> 
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (27 Oct 2016)

A somewhat different force package. Improved drones with larger payloads and longer loiter times provide the sort of ISR and firepower that normally need conventional armoured or attack helicopter assets, while robotic vehicles supply more logistics support than can be carried on a soldier's back:

http://www.nextbigfuture.com/2016/10/us-army-top-future-robotic-systems-are.html



> October 26, 2016
> *US Army top future robotic systems are combat drones with triple the range and various self driving ground vehicles*
> US Army's top five priorities for robotic systems
> 
> ...


----------



## GR66 (28 Oct 2016)

I'm all in favour of leveraging emerging technologies to make our military more effective, however I wonder at what point to expensive solutions get trumped by an opponent that values multiple human "platforms" less than our technological ones?


----------



## MilEME09 (28 Oct 2016)

I'm very much in the No category for wide spread drone use until we can protect them from jamming and hostile take over better. Might not be the best example but there are reports in Ukraine of Russian EW taking over Ukrainian drones, using them to spot arty, and then returning them to Ukrainian control before they even know whats going on.


----------



## a_majoor (23 Nov 2016)

WRT drones, there are many valid concerns, but the reality is *we* are not going to have a multiplicity of "human platforms" for decades, if ever, based on government funding and longer term, demographics.

As for air mobility, the Israeli firm Urban Aeronautics unveiled video of the "Cormorant" (formerly Air Mule) taking off for an autonomous flight. People who may have followed this will remember the vehicle is designed to act as an air ambulance or section carrier, using ducted rotors and a series of vanes to provide lift and control in flight. It would be interesting to see how this compares to utility helicopters in terms of price and operating costs. Some videos at link:

http://www.nextbigfuture.com/2016/11/where-fixed-wing-aircraft-cannot-fly.html



> *Where fixed wing aircraft cannot fly and helicopters cannot land new fancraft can robotically fly*
> 
> In January of this year, the Air Mule took its first flight: a short, wobbly hop from the side of a parking lot to a space a modest distance away. On Tuesday, Air Mule makers Urban Aeronautics announced two major feats for the Air Mule program. The first is a new name: Cormorant, after the family of coastal birds. The second is a full, autonomous flight on a preplanned route.
> 
> ...


----------

